# Genetics made simple?????



## wilded (Mar 13, 2009)

Where on the web or what book can one study to be able to understand what colors a pair of pigeons may produce? Confused


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

look up "slobberknocker lofts" they have excellent genetic information and may be able to make it a little easier to understand.

LittleJohn


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

LittleJohn said:


> look up "slobberknocker lofts" they have excellent genetic information and may be able to make it a little easier to understand.
> 
> LittleJohn


thats a good one


----------



## wilded (Mar 13, 2009)

LittleJohn said:


> look up "slobberknocker lofts" they have excellent genetic information and may be able to make it a little easier to understand.
> 
> LittleJohn


Thanks, ET


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*You want a good book get "BREEDING AND INHERITANCE IN PIGEONS by Axel Sell. This book is written by a man that is a pigeon genetic expert,its easy to read and understand. There are web sites by men that are realy into pigeon genetics I will be back later to post those sites. We have a man on this site goes by the handle of BLUECHECK that has a genetics web site and he is one of the leaders in PIGEON GENETICS.* GEORGE


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You are right about Blue checks Web site George... AND, he has had some very interesting Mentors.. Dave


----------



## vista (Apr 19, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_engineering


----------



## wilded (Mar 13, 2009)

vista said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_engineering


Now that was Real Helpful. NOT


----------



## vista (Apr 19, 2009)

Bragging aside, I foresaw its possibility 1975 whan I was a Marine Biology major. It was realizzed later.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

wilded said:


> Where on the web or what book can one study to be able to understand what colors a pair of pigeons may produce? Confused


 *Go to these web sites www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/ the next one www.barnhartlofts.com/ these two will help you in pigeon genetics* GEORGE


----------



## wilded (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks much! ET


----------



## adamp12 (Feb 4, 2009)

any advises to produse almond or cualmond ( reverswing pouter ) from the essencial colours ? any help guys


----------

